# ok i need a blu-ray player



## geo22 (Sep 5, 2015)

i have researched blu rays please tell me if i am right i no i am new to blu ray.

i have marantz sr-5010 av receiver 
i have read some answers to some of my posts and i was wondering about bitstream and lossless audio

i am trying to stay around $100.00
i have narrowed it down to the
sony bdps5500 $100.00 canadian
sony bdps6500 $129.00 canadian

i do not use a lot of apps so i do not believe i need the dual processor of the 6500

i was just wondering if there was a difference in the audio settings

all i really need is a bear bones player for blu-rays
if you have any other suggestions of models this is why i am posting to ask before i buy
i am planning to get it on sunday


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

either player will be fine. audio output is standard on all bluray players if you use bitstream (HDMI)


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree, if you don't need the extra features go with the cheaper one. There is no longer a front panel display on these models so you'll have to rely on the OSD, if that matters to you. I have always had good luck with Sony CD, DVD and Blu-ray players.


----------



## geo22 (Sep 5, 2015)

thank you tony and mark

so i do not have to do any adjusting with the settings
just connect the hdmi into my receiver and i am good to go

if i am right thanks again


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

nova said:


> I agree, if you don't need the extra features go with the cheaper one. There is no longer a front panel display on these models so you'll have to rely on the OSD, if that matters to you. I have always had good luck with Sony CD, DVD and Blu-ray players.


Really? I've always liked sony for lower cost players. They play DSD/SACD, have discreet IR codes, and can be IP controlled.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Get this and any blu-ray/DVD from anywhere can be played on it: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-SONY-BD...B-C-DVD-0-9-/360809054095?hash=item5401e53f8f


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

afterlife2 said:


> Get this and any blu-ray/DVD from anywhere can be played on it: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-SONY-BD...B-C-DVD-0-9-/360809054095?hash=item5401e53f8f


Not that I was really looking to replace my Oppo with another player but that is a great price on a region free player. To the OP if region free is not a concern then just go with the cheaper unit as the digital audio output is going to be the same.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

rab-byte said:


> Really? I've always liked sony for lower cost players. They play DSD/SACD, have discreet IR codes, and can be IP controlled.


Really, take a look at them. No display on them at all.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

nova said:


> Really, take a look at them. No display on them at all.


 nope just the OSD (on screen display) but if you're using it then that's what's on screen anyway.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The Song is a good player, I own one. It was $88 at future shop last xmas.

I am actually having trouble with my Oppo 83, When trying to play a Dolby Atmos soundtrack I have to change the HDMI audio output to LPCM vice Bitstream or I get deadspots.


----------

